# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  hardening a concrete floor by adding a topping mix.

## woodchock

Can anyone provide some tips about how to add a topping mix to a premixed slab floor (ie before it sets) ie in order to create an extra hard floor surface (top few mm)., thanks

----------


## Gaza

use a higher MPA concrete mix, only down issues is its harder to work with and costs extra

----------


## jiggy

Have a look at this link...Hardeners/Densifiers - Concrete Decor.

----------

